# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Sharp R-212 φούρνος μικροκυμάτων

## manolo

Καλημέρα σας φίλοι του forum,
έχω τον παραπάνω φούρνο ο οποίος σταμάτησε να ζεσταίνει και από τη διερεύνηση που έκανα διαπίστωσα ότι τα έφτυσε η δίοδος υψηλής τάσης HVR-1X6. Στο εμπόριο βρίσκω την HVR-1X3 η οποία μου λένε ότι κάνει. Στο ebay που τις έψαξα και τις δύο τις βρήκα στη Γερμανία και στη περιγραφή των χαρακτηριστικών γράφει ότι είναι για 350 mA - 12KV και οι δύο. Αναριωτιέμαι τι σημαίνει το 3 ή το 6 στο τέλος. Ξέρετε κάτι άλλο; Να πάρω την HVR-1X3 ή θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## FILMAN

Η HVR-1X3 είναι 12kV 500mA. Η HVR-1X6 δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι χαλασμένη; Αν σου μέτραγε ανοιχτό κύκλωμα με το πολύμετρο μπορεί να είναι και καλή, διότι αυτές έχουν τάση ορθής φοράς 6 ... 8V.

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Η δίοδος είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη. Στο ebay στη Γερμανία τις βρίσκω και τις δύο από τον ίδιο πωλητή και τις έχει με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά 350mA 12KV. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν ο τύπος του Ebay κάνει λάθος γι' αυτό ρ'ωτησα και στο forum.
Check:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mikrowellen-...item27dace8a9f

----------


## FILMAN

Δες κι εσύ:
Οπότε μάλλον σου κάνει.
Τώρα βέβαια δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να την πάρεις από το ebay αφού μπορείς να κατέβεις Κέντρο και να την πάρεις άμεσα.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Τελικά δε θα τη πάρω από Ebay. Βρήκα αντίστοιχη στην Καλλιθέα (Βασιλειάδης) την CL04-12A η οποία φαίνεται να μου κάνει. Αύριο λέω να τη τοποθετήσω και θα ενημερώσω. Δες χαρακτηριστικά: Καλύπτει τις τιμές της βραχυκυκλωμένης.
http://microwaveglasstrays.com/shop/...0ma-p-110.html
Φίλιππε ξέρεις κάποιο μαγαζί στο κέντρο που μπορώ να βρω τέτοιου είδους ανταλλακτικά;

----------


## FILMAN

> Βρήκα αντίστοιχη στην Καλλιθέα (Βασιλειάδης) την CL04-12A η οποία φαίνεται να μου κάνει. Αύριο λέω να τη τοποθετήσω και θα ενημερώσω. Δες χαρακτηριστικά: Καλύπτει τις τιμές της βραχυκυκλωμένης.
> http://microwaveglasstrays.com/shop/...0ma-p-110.html


Ναι, φαίνεται εντάξει.



> ξέρεις κάποιο μαγαζί στο κέντρο που μπορώ να βρω τέτοιου είδους ανταλλακτικά;


Υπάρχουν δυο μαγαζιά, αυτό:
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/
και αυτό:
http://www.cortel.gr/
τα οποία είναι κοντά μεταξύ τους. Μπορείς να πας και με το μετρό (σταθμός Μεταξουργείο).

Τη δίοδο που θες όμως δεν την έχει ο δεύτερος, έχει μόνο 2Χ062Η.

----------


## manolo

Καλό μεσημέρι Φίλιππε και ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά. Τοποθέτησα την CL04-12A και το φουρνάκι δούλεψε κανονικά, όλα ΟΚ. Τον Κουρλαμπά το ξέρω το μαγαζί και έχω ψωνίσει ανταλλακτικά, το άλλο που ανέφερες δεν έχει τύχει. Πάντως το πρόβλημα λύθηκε..
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια σου.

----------

